

Ask PG: what's your take on Bitcoin? - adrianwaj

I haven't seen you comment on any recent Bitcoin threads. Surely you must have a position on Bitcoin, or at least be forming one.
======
foxhill
i think the idea and principles are sound, however, if it gains any real
momentum, it'll be subject to a crack down.

the money supply of a country is it's real source of power. taking it away
from the current owners shall be no trivial feat. but decentralization is
perhaps the way it could go down.

at the end of the day, i'm all for it. if it's inherently flawed, the masses
will discover it, and not use it, at the expense of maybe a few individuals
getting burned (but i think we should accept that really, it's an
inevitability of the "new").

------
megamark16
And would you consider investing in a company that was working on a digital
currency related product?

~~~
nwmcsween
I doubt anyone would be willing to, bitcoin could at anytime be deemed an
illegal currency due to no taxation, etc.

